# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Czerwone liszaje na twarzy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam 16 lat i od paru miesięcy mam problem, otóż na twarzy pojawiły się czerwone liszaje. Dodatkowo bardzo mnie to swędzi, szczypie. Zauważyłam, ze w nocy cięzko mi sie oddycha, dlatego mam podejrzenia czy to przypadkiem nie alergia. Dlatego chciałabym sie poradzić bo nie wiem nawet do jakiego lekarza pójść, czy do  alergolog a czy dermatologa?
A może znajdę na forum osobe która zna przyczynę występowania czerwonych liszai na twarzy?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.,.

----------


## Karaoke

Idż do dermatologa, gdyż nie potrzeba do niego skierowania i w realu trzeba ocenić co się dzieje bo każdy przypadek potrafi być inny i wymagać innego leczenia.

----------

